

Bitcoin in Congressional Hearing on Financial Services, Ron Paul. - hippich
http://mfile3.akamai.com/65722/wmv/sos1467-1.streamos.download.akamai.com/65726/hearing0913112pm.asx

======
hippich
20 minutes and 30 seconds or so in.

